# Erfahrung mit eops, 300€ für 27 Sekunden...



## StephanK (7 November 2002)

wer hat gleiches erlebt?

Im Februar erhielt ich mit der Telefonrechnung einen Posten, 300€ über "Hansenet" Dienstleistung zu bezahlen. Glücklicherweise war es mir möglich bei der Telekom diesen Posten aus der Bezahlung der Telefonrechnung rauszunehmen. 
Ich schríeb an "Hansenet", mir mitzuteilen, wofür dieses Geld gefordert werde.
Nach mehreren Schreiben (Mahnung, Abtretung der Forderung von "nexnet" an "eops", jedoch keine Antwort auf meine Fragen) habe ich endlich nach einem halben Jahr erfahren (von "eops"), über Dialer "x-diver" 27 Sekunden "hotshow" genossen zu haben (mit Wochenzugang) und dafür 300€ zu bezahlen.
Ich habe gehört, dass "x-diver" sich nur nach ausdrücklicher Zustimmung installiert (kann ich mich ehrlich nicht dran erinnern, dies bewusst getan zu haben)
???
"Scharfe Bilder" für eine Woche könnte ich mir für ca. 30€ besorgen - das 10-fache zu verlangen ist für mich Wucher - hat jemand diesen Weg probiert
???
Sollte ich Polizei einschalten und Rechtsanwalt?
Gruss
Stephan


----------



## haudraufundschluss (7 November 2002)

du könntest dich der suchfunktion bedienen und unter eops nachschauen, wer so dein schicksal teilt.
ob 300€ wucher sind, liegt nicht zuletzt im auge des betrachters und ist bei einer solchen ware/dienstleistung schwer zu fassen. hast du ein passwort bekommen (bewusst) und hast du dich des tollen hotshow-angebots bedient? wenn nein, dann liegt eigentlich auf der hand, was du sicher nicht tun solltest. die 300€ sind nicht für 27 sekunden telefonverbindung sondern für ein passwort. da es sich dabei wohl um eine ware und keine dienstleistung handelt, sollte der verkäufer entsprechend sicherstellen, dass diese auch zugegangen ist. außer papier hast du deswegen wahrscheinlich nicht viel von eops zu erwarten, zumal genau wegen dieses dialers ein ermittlungsverfahren läuft...


----------



## Anonymous (8 November 2002)

*Eops*

Habe heute von den Freunden von eops, nach 4 Monaten des Schweiges, eine erneute Aufforderung bekommen meine 300 Euro zu bezahlen. Das geht nun schon seit Februar und ich dachte die Pappnasen hätten endlich verstanden, dass die mit der Abzocke nicht durchkommen. Strafanzeige ect habe ich natürlich beim LKA schon vor Monaten gestellt.


----------



## Anonymous (8 November 2002)

*eops die Zweite !*

Was ich noch zum Besten geben wollte ist die Tatsache, dass sie mir das Rückfragen bei ihrer Firma ans Herz legten und dazu eine Nummer in diesem Schreiben nannten, die mich 12 cent/Minute kosten würde. Merken die es eigentlich noch ? Für wie dumm halten die uns eigentlich alle ?


----------



## haudraufundschluss (8 November 2002)

ja, die halten dich dann so lange in der leitung, bis du deine außenstände abgestottert hast...
nein, im ernst. bei eops scheint so gar nichts rund zu laufen. gängige masche ist derzeit die nummer mit dem passwort. dazu kommt meist noch ein schreiben, in dem man eine teilsumme erlässt, sofern der geschädigte einen anspruchsverzicht unterschreibt. damit wäre das geld, auch wenn er zu den betrogenen gehört (und es nachweisen könnte) dann endgültig weg.
überhaupt ist das ganze gewurschtel zwischen hansenet, nexnet und eops nur sehr bedingt zu überblicken. wer denn nun letztendlich wirklich fordern darf, das kann der geschädigte anhand der schreiben nämlich auch nicht mehr nachvollziehen (erster anhaltspunkt wäre die telefonrechnung). und weil mehrere parteien inhaberin der forderung sein wollen, bleibt den betrogenen nur noch übrig zu glauben, was seinerzeit auf der telefonrechnung stand. und da steht von eops sicherlich nichts...

ach so: kannst du nicht das komplette schreiben posten?


----------



## Anonymous (10 November 2002)

*komplettes Schreiben ...*

Klar würde ich das aber ich habe keinen Plan wie man hier ein jpg-Datei ins Form bringt, denn abtippen werde ich das sicherlich nicht.


----------



## Heiko (10 November 2002)

Schicks mir an [email protected] und dann bau ich das gerne hier ein.


----------



## Kellerassel (4 Januar 2003)

Wie ich bereits heute im Lka Thread gepostet habe, habe ich Haargenau das selbe Problem wie du!!!! Mich haben die Spinner von Eops heute angerufen und mir diesen 100 Euro erlass angeboten! Auch ich soll die Seite H...... angewählt haben! Bemerkenswert ist das ich diese Seite nicht kenne und da aber ganz fett ein Vermerk der entstehenden Kosten drunter steht!

_Bitte keine Links auf Seiten mit jugendgefährdendem Inhalt!! siehe vorheriges Posting im anderen Thread
editiert technofreak_


----------



## Kellerassel (7 Januar 2003)

Alles klar, kommt nicht wieder vor! Ähm......ich habe heute mein Schreiben
von der Eops bekommen! Falls interesse besteht würde ich es hier mal Scannen und dann Posten!

Sind n paar ganz nette Widersprüche drin! Z.b.: Hat man am Telefon noch von dem oben bereits zensiertem Angebot gesprochen, heisst es im Schreiben schon "mehrere 0190 Nummern"!!! Naja schreibt mir falls ich es posten soll!


----------



## technofreak (7 Januar 2003)

Kellerassel schrieb:
			
		

> Hat man am Telefon noch von dem oben bereits zensiertem Angebot gesprochen,



Hier wird nicht zensiert. Mit dem Posten im Forum erkennt jeder Forenteilnehmer die  Nutzungsregeln an:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#8
Dort  ist ausdrücklich festgelegt, daß Links zu kommerziellen Seiten,
 zudem mit pornographischem Inhalt nicht geduldet werden.
Gruß
tf


----------



## Kellerassel (7 Januar 2003)

Ja sorry! Ich weiß, ich habe es halt schlecht formuliert! Kommt nicht wieder vor! Also hat hier jemand interesse an dem offiziellem Schreiben, welches ich 
natürlich an prägnanten Stellen unkenntlich machen werde!?


----------



## Heiko (7 Januar 2003)

Schick mir das Schreiben bitte mal zu!


----------



## Anonymous (8 Januar 2003)

Hallo Heiko, hatte bereits am 11.3.02 über HanseNet beigetragen.
Auch ich habe jetzt das Schreiben von Eops bekommen, hier der Wortlaut:

Rückfragen bitte an
Service-Center: 01805-835837
Mo-Fr. 08:00-17:00 Uhr

Betreff: Ihre Kostenpflichtigen Internetverbindungseinwahlen (Dialer)
              Rechnungsnr. ….. durch HanseNet

Sehr geehrte Frau …

Wie Ihnen bereits mitgeteilt wurde, wird die eops Germany GmbH die Abwicklung Ihres noch offenen Rechnungsbetrags vornehmen.

Wir bitten Sie umgehend den offenen Betrag zu begleichen, damit eine abschließende Erledigung erfolgen kann.

Bitte weisen Sie den zu zahlenden Betrag in Höhe von

€ 197,50

unter Angabe der Rechnungsnummer und des Buchungscodes auf unser Konto

Commerzbank Hilden
Konto: 6 322 663 01
BLZ: 300 400 00

Falls Sie noch Fragen haben, führen Sie bitte alle zukünftigen Gespräche zu o.g. Vorgang, unter Angabe des Buchungscodes, ausschließlich mit uns. Gerne steht Ihnen unser Service-Team unter o.a. Telefonnummer zum bundesweiten Tarif € 0,12 pro Minute zur Verfügung.

Sollte sich Ihre Zahlung mit dieser Mahnung überschnitten haben, so betrachten Sie dieses Schreiben bitte als gegenstandslos.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Eops Germany GmbH

Damit Sie sicher und unbeschwert im Internet surfen können, empfehlen wir Ihnen eine Dialer-Schutzsoftware. Ein kostenloser Download und die Nutzung ist unter http://www.dialer-control.de möglich.

Als nächster Beitrag, Schreiben Nr. 2!


----------



## Anonymous (8 Januar 2003)

Schreiben 2 von Eops

Rückfragen bitte an
Service-Center: 01805-835837
Mo-Fr. 08:00-17:00 Uhr

Betreff: Ihre Kostenpflichtigen Internetverbindungseinwahlen (Dialer)
              Rechnungsnr. ….. durch HanseNet

Sehr geehrte Frau …

Als Nachweis für unsere Forderung sende ich Ihnen hiermit die gewünschten X-Diver-Einwahldaten:

Die Abkürzungen darf ich vorab wie folgt erläutern:

BKTO = Fernmeldebuchungskonto der Deutschen Telekom AG
BILLID = Rechnungsnummer der Deutschen Telekom AG
ANUMBER = Anschlussnummer
BNUMBER = angewählte Mehrwertdienstnummer
STARTIME = Zeitpunkt der Anwahl / Einwahl
DURATION = Dauer der Verbindung / Weiterleitungszeit in Sekunden
AMOUNT, netto = Nettopreis
AMOUNT, brutto = Bruttopreis (inkl. 16% MwSt)

Anruf : 1
BKTO : 4755689496
BILLID : 9630056880
ANUMBER : …… meine Nummer
BNUMBER : 0190062xxx
STARTTIME : 04.02.2002  20:31:55
DURATION (Sekunden) : 46
AMOUNT, netto : 258,62 EUR
AMOUNT, brutto : 300,00 EUR

Angebotene Leistung :      HIER STEHT NICHTS!!!
Beschreibung :            AUCH HIER IST NICHTS VERMERKT !!!
Sonstige Regelung : Kulanzgutschrift

Anruf : 2
BKTO : 4755689496
BILLID : 9630056880
ANUMBER : …….. meine Nummer
BNUMBER : 0190062xxx
STARTTIME : 04:02:2002 20:32:56
DURATION (Sekunden) : 116
AMOUNT, netto : 258,62 EUR
AMOUNT, brutto : 300,00 EUR

Angebotene Leistung :
Beschreibung : h**p://www.h****w.de / 7 Tage
Sonstige Regelung : legitime Einwahl durch Passwortvergabe für 7 Tage

Weiterhin bitte ich Sie, folgenden Link
http://www.x-diver.de/pdf/xdiver.pdf (Onlineadresse) für die Produktbeschreibung unseres Zahlungssystems X-Diver aufzurufen, damit Sie nachvollziehen können, welche Schritte nötig sind, 
damit sich eine Verbindung aufbauen kann.

Für Rückfragen stehe ich Ihnen gern unter der unten angegebenen Nummer zur Verfügung.

Mit freundlichen Grüssen

Kundenbetreuung

Tel: 01805 – 835837

http://www.x-diver.de
http://www.eops.de


Hoppalei, hab mich oben leider nur als Gast eingetragen.

Liebe Grüsse, Coco

_Virenscanner edit:  Link wegen "Jugendgefährdung" modifiziert_


----------



## Anonymous (11 Januar 2003)

Über die Seriösität der Firma Eops hab ich noch etwas vergessen!
Der Brief wurde am 23.12. verfasst und am 2.1. abgeschickt!
Noch hinzu wie aber schon seinerzeit erwähnt, die Seite habe ich nie besucht noch ist mir ein Passwort bekannt.

Schönes Wochenende!

Coco


----------



## Anonymous (13 Januar 2003)

Hi,
Ich habe diese nette Post auch gehabt und das genau
am 24.12. Überraschung. Nach mind. einem halben Jahr Pause.
Habe doch tatsächlich gedacht, EOPS hat das wegen Blödsinn 
eingestellt.
Ursprünglich belief sich der Betrag auf 900,- €. 3 Einwahlen.
Kulanterweise wurden 2 Positionen erlassen.
Ich habe damals auch nicht mitbekommen, dass sich mein PC
3 mal irgendwo eingewählt haben soll.
Schon gar nicht habe ich ein Passwort abgefragt oder bekommen,
schon gar nicht irgendeine Dienstleistung über eine Woche genutzt.

Hat jemand eine Lösung?

Gruß
Jocko


----------



## thorsten (13 Januar 2003)

Was mich ja schon wundert, ist die Tatsache das diese - "Wegelagerer des Internet" (meine persönlichen Meinung) - nicht gleich für 4 Wochen (1200 €) oder 1 Jahr (15600 €) abrechnen.

Wofür noch Micropayment oder Kreditkarte? Wir zahlen alles über Dailer. Wofür übersichtliche Verträge oder der Nachweis eines Vertrages? Warum überhaupt noch etwas nachweisen? Telefonrechnung reicht doch. Einwahl genügt doch.

Also wenn das alles nicht mordsmäßig zum Himmel stinkt, dann weiß ich’s auch nicht mehr.

Wenn einer noch Geld von mir will, dann nur über den gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid und den Anwalt.


----------



## Anonymous (14 Februar 2003)

*24h-Zugang*

Habe eigentlich das gleiche "Problem", nur dass eops bei mir drei "24h-Zugänge" für www.h*****w.de durch Passwortvergabe einfordert (auch aus dem Januar 2002). Dreimal je 69,90 Euro, die angeblich innerhalb von zwei Minuten zustande kamen. Natürlich wurden zwei als "Kulanzgutschrift" erlassen. KULANZ, das muss man sich mal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen. Ich hab's freundlich probiert und die sind hart geblieben. Nachdem ich jetzt mitbekommen habe, dass die Jungs bekannt für ihre Abzocke sind, hab ich nochmal einen etwas unverschämteren Brief geschrieben und werde nicht bezahlen. Ich hoffe, dass sie es wirklich nicht auf ein Gerichtsverfahren ankommen lassen...


----------

